# Congratulations Bucky!



## Marcel (Aug 31, 2009)

Bucksnort became 44 today. I wish I could play happy birthday on my guitar for you, Buck. But since the distance is too big, I can only say:
Happy Birthday and many more!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy birthday, old man! After all, you are 1 year older than me.


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## DBII (Aug 31, 2009)

#%^@ you are catching up to me. Prost.

DBII


----------



## imalko (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday and many more to come!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday mate!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy B-day Buck!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Buck!



TO


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Buck!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice number the 44, congratulations.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday, bro!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 31, 2009)

happy Birthday


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks to all. Been a pretty quiet and peaceful B-Day thus far. Body is feeling a bit older than 44 years though


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy birthday mate!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday, my friend.... I hope you have many more. {It's lonesome here at the top of the seniors list}

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy Hurlday old man!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 1, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Happy Hurlday old man!



I resemble that remark!!! I'm in a world of hurt this morning, and I didn't have a single drink all Birthday long! Did some hill climbing last night and my body is paying me back for it this morning.

Thanks again for all the Birthday wishes.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bucksnort.

I know it's a day late but I have a good excuse. 
I had no electrical power for most of the day yesterday. 


Wheels


----------



## Heinz (Sep 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2009)

Running late.....BUT!.....HAPPY Belated BIRTHDAY BUCK!


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy birthday! Sorry I missed it, I wasn't here.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks again to all the Birthday wishes.


----------

